# consulta sobre ampli y subwoofer



## joshdvd (Ene 4, 2011)

Saludos a todos,
Soy nuevo por acá... de aquí a un tiempo visito el foro porque a la verdad, desde pequeño me ha gustado esto de la electrónica, y por cosas de la vida me dedico a otra cosa...

mis conocimientos con respecto al tema son limitados, así que, si salgo con alguna brutalidad, disculpadme!! 

sucede que quiero ponerle un sonido algo decente a un carrito que tengo, con "decente" me refiero a que suene bien, sin exageraciones ni bum! bum! bum!

tengo planes de comprarme un woofer (subwoofer o como sea) Pionner TS-W253R 10"con las siguientes especificacines segun el fabricante:
Peak: 1000 watts
RMS: 200 watts (de 8" son 100watts)
Single 4ohm
Frequency Response: 20-180 Hz

ó un Kicker Comp 10C10 10":
Peak Power: 300 watts
RMS Continuous Power: 150 watts
Impedance: Single 4 Ohm
Frequency Response (Hz)  30-500


ahora, un amigo está vendiendo un amplificador "Audio Pipe GM-600", aqui las especificaciones:

• 4 canales
• 4 x 150 W max. a 4 Ohm 
• 4 x 75 W RMS a 4 Ohm 
• Puede ser puenteado a dos canales.
• 20 - 30.000 Hz 
• High Power Input 

para ser más exactos, algo como esto:
http://www.hivolume.com/en/select.php?ID=7465&section=1

busque manual pero no encontré por ningún lado... consultas...

1- si lo compro me serviría para alguno de los parlantes que quiero comprar?
2- en caso de si o no... para q tipo de parlante me serviria ese ampli?
3- a que se refiere con "puenteado a dos canales"?
4- si el ampli no funcionaria para alguno de los parlantes, que especificaciones necesita el ampli para ponerle alguno de los parlantes?


muchisimas gracias de antemano,


como dato adicional, el carrito tiene un reproductor pioneer deh-p3950mp
que en resumen las especificaciones son:

50w x4 mosfet (dice en frente)
tiene para conectarle 8 salidas para parlantes
4 directos (usados con 4 parlantes actualmente)
4 con ampli (en RCA)

aqui el manual:
http://www.pioneer-latin.com/downloads/yrd5079a.pdf

y aquí el diagrama de instalación:
http://www.pioneer-latin.com/downloads/yrd5081a.pdf

saludos,


----------



## joshdvd (Ene 20, 2011)

muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas...


y disculpen por hacerles perder el tiempo...

pensé que sabían... los sobre estimé parece.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Ene 20, 2011)

Una cosa, si no quieres tener tanto gasto con el sonido y que suene decente, puedes hacer asi, 

intenta conseguir unos subwoofer marca eclipse modelo, sw4200
los cuales son de RMS250W, son buenos, y suenan, bastante bien, pero son sencillos, asi mas economicos, con una buena caja tipo deepbass suenan muy muy bien, 

para el amplificador puedes optar por las siguientes opciones:
1.- un amplificador de dos canales solo para los subwoofer y para los medios y tweeter usa las mismas salidas 50w del reproductor, solo que reduces el bajo en el ecualizador del reproductor, cosa de que a los medios y tweeter no les llege tantas frecuencias bajas, y al amplificador le colocas las salidas rca del reproductor y activas el lowpass y bass bost

2.- adquiere un amplificador de 4 salidas dos para los sub y dos para los medio y tw,


segun lo que veo del ampli que te venden, tiene muy poca salida a 4om, seria que usaras ese ampli en mi ejemplo uno (1.-) solo que usas el bridge para que quede de solo 2 salidas, eso si el ampli soporta trabajar a 2om, 
en cuanto a los dos modelos de sub que mensionas, ambos los e instalado y e puesto a sonar pero de 12 y 15" de 10" no, a mi me parece mejor el pionner,


----------



## joshdvd (Ene 20, 2011)

se le agradece doctor la asesoría... no creo que se me hubiera ocurrido lo que planteás en el punto 1 XD, jejeje...


otra consulta...

entre el pionner y el eclipse que me recomendás, la diferencia es sólo precio, o afecta calidad también? (de sonido)


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 20, 2011)

joshdvd dijo:


> muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas...
> 
> 
> y disculpen por hacerles perder el tiempo...
> ...





joshdvd dijo:


> . . . la diferencia es sólo precio, o afecta calidad también? . . .


 
No tienes nada que agradecer y tampoco sub estimes el talento de los foristas, si usted no puede interpretar las especificaciones de un articulo.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Ene 20, 2011)

joshdvd dijo:


> se le agradece doctor la asesoría... no creo que se me hubiera ocurrido lo que planteás en el punto 1 XD, jejeje...
> 
> 
> otra consulta...
> ...



ambos, 

el pionner: suena mejor (pero es mas costoso)
el eclipse: suena bien "un poco menos calidad que el pionner" (un poco mas accesible)

el eclipse es bueno si no quieres gastar mucho, es una de las mejores opciones, comparandolo con muchos otros modelos de precio parecido


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 20, 2011)

no se si el video sirve de mucho, pero pues tal vez te de una idea de la calidad del sub


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2011)

Joshdvd, te voy a explicar cómo funciona esto.

Hacés una pregunta que nadie está interesado en responder => No tiene respuestas.
Te ponés sarcástico por no tener respuestas a una pregunta que no le interesó a nadie => Cae mal.
Alguien contesta a tu pregunta y le respondés sarcásticamente => Te estás portando como un chico caprichoso.

Te recomiendo rever tu actitud dentro del foro y tener presente que cada quien contesta lo que le interesa o sabe.

Saludos


----------



## joshdvd (Ene 27, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Joshdvd, te voy a explicar cómo funciona esto.
> 
> Alguien contesta a tu pregunta y le respondés sarcásticamente => Te estás portando como un chico caprichoso.
> 
> ...



copiado... sólo que... al broder que contestó, no le respondí con sarcasmo 


por otra parte... ya compré el pionner, la diferencia de precios con el eclipse no era mucha... sólo estoy esperando que venga (lastimosamente donde vivo solo marca BOSS recetan).

sólo me queda la duda de... qué requisitos necesita la planta para mover ese parlante? (de 12")


y ni modo... a ser paciente por si otro buen samaritano ofrece ayuda...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2011)

"Mover" un parlante, del tamaño que sea, es algo que se puede hacer con una pila de 1,5V.
Si lo que querés es hacerlo trabajar al máximo, fjate de qué potencia es ese parlante y buscá que la del ampli se acerque.

Si lo alimentás con +-V (la tensión que sea), la potencia RMS (aproximada por alto) de salida será (|V|-3V)²/(2R), donde R es la impedancia del parlante. 
Si sabés la potencia que querés y tenés la impedancoa del parlante, calculás V despejando su valor de la ecuación.

Saludos


----------



## joshdvd (Ene 28, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> "Mover" un parlante, del tamaño que sea, es algo que se puede hacer con una pila de 1,5V.
> Si lo que querés es hacerlo trabajar al máximo, fjate de qué potencia es ese parlante y buscá que la del ampli se acerque.
> 
> Si lo alimentás con +-V (la tensión que sea), la potencia RMS (aproximada por alto) de salida será (|V|-3V)²/(2R), donde R es la impedancia del parlante.
> ...




mmmm demasiado avanzado para mi nivel, jejeje...

en resumen, en las especificaciones del parlante dice 250w rms, 4ohm... mi carro es un toyota tercel del 82, tampoco quiero que se desarme 

lo que quiero es escuchar música a un nivel moderado, y que suene bien, aunque no le saque el jugo al parlantito.

con una planta que diga 50w rms puede sonar ese parlante?



grax


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2011)

Armá un amplificadorcito chiquito y barato con un TDA2003 o similar.
Es poca la inversión que requiere y te va a dar un parámetro de cómo suena la cosa. Si necesitás más potencia, uno similar pero en puente (esa es una buena opción) y si no... Ya nos vamos a uno especializado (TDA1564) o a una elevadora de tensión y un ampli más grande.

Saludos


----------



## joshdvd (Ene 28, 2011)

mmmm agradeceria una sugerencia de alguno comercial, ya que... mis conocimientos en electronica se limitan a saber cuál es el +, el -, voltaje, multimetro y evitar electrocutarme XD


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2011)

Entonces te vas a dar una vuelta por tu ciudad y preguntás en casas de venta de esos aparatos qué hay y en que potencias. Simple.
Si no, a eBay o el portal que tengas a mano y repetís el proceso.

Saludos


----------

